# terre à terre



## Lori11

Bonjour, est-ce que l'expression terre à terre a une connotation négative? Est-ce approprié de dire "Albert Pujols est terre à terre malgré son succès"?
Merci.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est en général plutôt négatif oui !


----------



## Topsie

A.P. _garde les pieds sur terre_ malgré...... est plus positif !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,

Est-ce que "être terre à terre" signifie plutôt qu'une personne est sans ambition, ou bien qu'elle est banale, modeste ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ni l'un ni l'autre… Cela signifie plutôt qu'elle ne sait pas rêver, qu'elle manque d'imagination, qu'elle est très/trop proche des préoccupations du quotidien.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

« Terre à terre », utilisé en adjectif pour qualifier une personne, est synonyme de « matérialiste, attaché aux réalités » ce qui, selon le contexte, peut représenter une qualité ou un travers.
C'est, en général, plutôt péjoratif, critique, et synonyme alors de « étroit, voire mesquin » ; mais cela peut aussi devenir positif quand il s'oppose à « tête en l'air, utopiste, illuminé », il devient alors synonyme de « réaliste, prosaïque, pratico-pratique ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens positif est à mon avis assez rare. Personnellement, je ne l'emploierais jamais ainsi. Pour un tel sens, on dira plutôt _avoir les pieds sur terre_ comme déjà relevé par Topsie au début de ce fil.


----------



## Nicomon

Dans mon vocabulaire, _terre-à-terre _est antonyme _d'idéaliste / rêveur _et synonyme de  _réaliste / pragmatique (pratico-pratique)._
Une personne _trop terre à terre _peut être un brin ennuyeuse / manquer de couleur, mais je ne l'associe pas à _matérialiste_.

Sans l'ajout de *trop*, je dirais.... plutôt neutre que positif ou négatif.
Cela dit, cela me semble un sens élargi de « avoir les (deux) pieds sur terre ».

La définition suivante est plutôt négative à mon avis : 





> * Être terre-à-terre                          *
> *Être prosaïque, matériel, sans ambition
> Avoir un esprit peu capable de se détacher des choses communes*


 Source : Etre terre-à-terre - dictionnaire des expressions françaises - définition, origine, étymologie - Expressio par Reverso


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors... vous ne sembleriez pas être d'accord entre vous...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, c'est le contexte qui déterminera si l'expression est utilisée de manière péjorative ou méliorative.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ok, je vois. Merci bien.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Le sens positif est à mon avis assez rare. Personnellement, je ne l'emploierais jamais ainsi (message #7).





> En fait, c'est le contexte qui déterminera si l'expression est utilisée de manière péjorative ou méliorative (message # 10).


Notons quand même deux synonymes de « terre à terre », cités par Nicomon, qui donnent toujours une appréciation positive, quel que soit le contexte, et qui ne sont ni rares ni recherchés : *réaliste* et *pragmatique*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Justement, pour moi ces autres termes, certainement positifs, ne sont pas synonymes de _terre à terre_, qui est à mon avis intrinsèquement négatif, synonyme de _*prosaïque*_, qualifiant toujours un certain *manque* (de distinction, d'idéal, de fantaisie, de sensibilité, etc.).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> pour moi ces autres termes [...] ne sont pas synonymes de _terre à terre_


Cette interprétation n'engage que toi.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> synonyme de _*prosaïque*_, qualifiant un certain *manque* (de distinction, d'idéal, de fantaisie, de sensibilité, etc.).


  C'est justement dans ce cas que je dis :  _*trop* terre à terr_e. 

Mais comme je l'ai écrit plus haut... je crois que je donne à l'expression un sens élargi synonyme de  « qui a les pieds sur terre ».
J'espère qu'on me pardonnera de mettre ce lien sur le site français seulement  :  down to earth_. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Cette interprétation n'engage que toi.


Certainement pas *que* moi.  Voir par exemple le TLFi (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> *B. −* _Au fig._
> […]
> *2.* _Loc. adj._ Qui a rapport aux préoccupations matérielles, aux réalités quotidiennes au concret; qui manque d'élévation, de hauteur de vues. Synon. _prosaïque.__ But, considérations, goûts, soucis, travaux, vie, vues terre à terre; formule terre à terre; réalisme terre à terre._ _Il avait un esprit terre à terre. Il voyait les hommes et les choses non pas en philosophe, mais en administrateur_ (A. France, _Vie fleur_, 1922, p. 342)._Laissant (...) au sociologue la recherche des tensions et des forces de cohésion sociale, le géographe effectue ses choix en fonction de préoccupations plus terre à terre, qui s'appuient sur la distance, la densité d'occupation humaine, les conditions matérielles d'existence_ (_Colloque géogr. appl._, 1962, p. 124).



Ou encore Littré :


> Fig. Terre à terre, d'une manière dépourvue de toute élévation.
> _Comment, cet impertinent ne veut pas que les femmes aient de l'esprit ! il condamne toutes nos expressions élevées, et prétend que nous parlions toujours terre à terre !_ Molière, _Impromptu, 3_.
> _Je demande pardon à votre bel esprit de cette lettre toute terre à terre, mais il en faut quelquefois de cette façon_, Sévigné, _à Bussy, 12 juill. 1691_.
> _Ma philosophie est terre à terre_, Mme du Deffant, _Lett. à H. Walpole, t. IV, p. 313, dans POUGENS_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je ne parlais pas des définitions, mais des synonymes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien, j'apprécie toutes vos interventions qui élargissent encore ma vision.


----------

